# Since we started a subject about supply houses



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I guess I come at this than most of you seem to. I had a business background and always tried to get the best price.

Did I have favorites? You bet I did. Did I shop prices? You bet I did.

PC is doing what a good purchasing manager in a business is supposed to do.

I personally love relationships with suppliers, but I would never let them get to the point where I would be willing to paY more for their company on similar items.

By the way PC, a cup of coffee?? come on, have one once in a while....:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Framer53 said:


> I guess I come at this than most of you seem to. I had a business background and always tried to get the best price.
> 
> Did I have favorites? You bet I did. Did I shop prices? You bet I did.
> 
> ...


Of course, and any good business man would. You can get a great deal by also being nice and respectful. Most business owners are capable of doing both.

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> IS ABOUT THE DISREPECTFUL WAY SUPPLIERS HAVE TREATED MYSELF.


The above doesn't happen on accident. If somebody is disrespectful then don't do business with them. Plenty of suppliers would love your business...and your friendship.:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> How does the savviest plumber in the business allow himself to be taken for $60,000?
> 
> I'm guessing the $60,000 was over a long period of time, I wouldn't think they could have hood winked you on a single purchase like a $60,000 tub of flux, right?
> 
> I'm kind of baffled how you let yourself get screwed for $60,000 when you are telling us all that you use view your statments under black lights, using a tripple powered secret probation magnifying glass on every statement?


Since you are so curious I will tell you my short version. This was back in 1980 and when I was getting married. We were repiping about 21 houses with copper every week and bought copper pipe, faucets, and copper fittings by the truckload. Our average order was $30,000 to $50,000 The salesman for the supply house was Italian (like myself), we built houses together, and he thought we were free coffee drinking buddies. Like a stereo-typed Italian, I had a backyard wedding because I am cheap. So, this salesman made the meatballs for the wedding. When you are in love and planning a cheap wedding with a cheap honeymoon we have a lot of price-shopping to do. So, I am guessing the salesman thought he would take of advantage of my pre-occupation. But, being the cheap Italian that I am, eventually, I put the receipts under the black light.

I feel bad that our relationship ended so badly because I learned a lot about building from the salesman, but you don't stick your hands in an Italian's wallet if you know what I mean.

True story. No joke. And my philosophy did not fail because I never trust supply houses and I caught the overcharges, and filed a lawsuit when they refused to pay me back. We settled out of court and this is one of the 4 companies that banned me. In my self-defense after having gasoline poured all over myself this week, I think this caused a little hatred on behalf of ths supply house, and therefore, I defend my position in this thread.

Maybe I can find some pictures of my meatball wedding. It was very nice because we have a pool, didn't tell women to bring bathing suits, and thing were wild until the following morning. I had the meatball wedding because I hate having weddings at halls where you are rushed out for another wedding.

This brings up a point I am trying to get across in this thread and don't think I thing that I am smarter than anyone else because I will always admit that there are many contractors much brighter than myself. I would not have caught this $60,000 reaming had I not been able to compare my bills with other suppliers during the same period because the supply house tried to defend their position by saying they had either the newer or older prices when either price benefited the supply house. This is why I say contractors write blank checks when they have accounts and at this particular supply house I had an open account (I never said I never had open accounts). If I was in love with this supply house I would not have had accounts with other suppliers and I would not have mistrusted them.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

congratulations?


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

pcplumber said:


> I had the meatball wedding because I hate having weddings at halls where you are rushed out for another wedding.


uh-oh :shutup:. time for some fist to mouth action for the VFW Halls...good grief. Nobody's safe!:surrender:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

This is so ridiculous.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> contractors write blank checks when they have accounts.


This thread is pretty beat but If you don't mind me asking; What gives you the insight to think this? What makes you think other contractors don't watch prices? And how many do this?

I'm really having a hard time understanding this. I mean, how is it possible you know what other businesses financials are? I have a lot of friends in business, we meet once a week and talk about marketing, banks, loans, you know....all the business carap we deal with day in and day out. Each and every one of these people are very very frugal, and have been for many many years. In all honesty I don't think I know a single contractor who doesn't monitor prices. After all, construction is ultra competitive so materials are pretty carefully watched. 

So I have to ask, are people in California different than Wisconsin, cause everybody here who is successful (and even the ones who are not) are dam careful with what they pay for and how much they pay. 

How is it you know what other business do with there money? I guess I'm confused, and by being nice to others.....does that mean they get screwed or something. 

Maybe in California things are different, I honestly don't get what your saying.

Does everybody here pay attention to prices, or do all you guys write blank checks? I know if I did I would be out of business.

Mike


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I pay attention to prices everyday.

Occasionally I check with other suppliers but with the relationship I've built with my current one, other suppliers would need to be selling shingles 20 a square cheaper.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> ...So I have to ask, are people in California different than Wisconsin, cause everybody here who is successful (and even the ones who are not) are dam careful with what they pay for and how much they pay...
> 
> Maybe in California things are different, I honestly don't get what your saying....Mike


No Mike, most of us are just like you & the rest of the guys on here. It's mostly the state that is Phucked Up.

Maybe this guy just sniffed too much glue. Who knows?

Seems like one of the State Hospitals is missing a patient.:whistling


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, cause i try and keep an open mind about things. I mean, heck, I work alone so I'm kinda sheltered these days. I thought maybe people are throwing money around like strip club in vegas.:laughing:


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*These are good questions and time to throw......*



Mike's Plumbing said:


> This thread is pretty beat but If you don't mind me asking; What gives you the insight to think this? What makes you think other contractors don't watch prices? And how many do this?
> 
> I'm really having a hard time understanding this. I mean, how is it possible you know what other businesses financials are? I have a lot of friends in business, we meet once a week and talk about marketing, banks, loans, you know....all the business carap we deal with day in and day out. Each and every one of these people are very very frugal, and have been for many many years. In all honesty I don't think I know a single contractor who doesn't monitor prices. After all, construction is ultra competitive so materials are pretty carefully watched.
> 
> ...


icewater on the flames.

I never used the word, 'everyone', and you will see the words 'several', many, and 'majority' used often. Don't forget that I help many contractors with advertising and business skills at their shops, at seminars, have first-hand information regarding how many, or the majority of businesses operate, have lenghty conversations with supply house owners, and have been seeing first-hand at supply houses how many contractors deal with the prices they pay, for more than 40 years. 

I'm guessing that the flames have fueled some thought and I will get the blame for some divorces. This is what forums are for and I am the Number One feather ruffler. No hard feelings. I enjoy good arguments, or I wouldn't be here. And I'm not always right. Just stubborn, persistent, and relentless for my convictions.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> icewater on the flames.
> 
> I never used the word, 'everyone', and you will see the words 'several', many, and 'majority' used often. Don't forget that I help many contractors with advertising and business skills at their shops, at seminars, have first-hand information regarding how many, or the majority of businesses operate, have lenghty conversations with supply house owners, and have been seeing first-hand at supply houses how many contractors deal with the prices they pay, for more than 40 years.
> 
> I'm guessing that the flames have fueled some thought and I will get the blame for some divorces. This is what forums are for and I am the Number One feather ruffler. No hard feelings. I enjoy good arguments, or I wouldn't be here. And I'm not always right. Just stubborn, persistent, and relentless for my convictions.



Dam Italians:laughing:

No hard feeling at all.....I'm not that way. If you met me i don't match what most people think. I spend 99% of my life in laughter so no problems on this end...... I'm just a stubborn Norwegian.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey PCP dude, how do you figure you can be in business & not consider your supply houses as sorta "partners".
Mine have bent over backwards for me, more than once.
If you've made millions why aren't you retired on a island somewhere so you don't have to deal with anyone.

And as Mike Finley said "When did Home Depot become a supply house?"

Retire while you can still suck air in.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

griz said:


> Retire while you can still suck air in.


That's some good quality humor right there.:laughing: I'm righting that down.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Ok, cause i try and keep an open mind about things. I mean, heck, I work alone so I'm kinda sheltered these days. I thought maybe people are throwing money around like strip club in vegas.:laughing:


Naw Mike, we all know that we settle on our trade partners for a variety of reasons, pricing, service, location, selections, turn around... etc.

Junior here started all this stuff because he focuses on only 1 out of the 10 factors, and we all know thats as ridiculous as the types of customers who do the same thing.

This whole thing got started because this is his 3rd time posting about some subject where he tells everybody how screwed up the vendor is, insurance, then it was credit card proecessors and now its supply houses.

They all have the same exact MO. He has all these horrendous experiences while leaving out the primary reason, which is he brings it on himself based on how he makes his choices.

Just another day in the zoo.


----------



## Subia29 (Feb 18, 2007)

The corner supply house is charging me $3.59 per gallon. 

My Life Sucks!!!!!


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*Ha!*



griz said:


> Hey PCP dude, how do you figure you can be in business & not consider your supply houses as sorta "partners".
> Mine have bent over backwards for me, more than once.
> If you've made millions why aren't you retired on a island somewhere so you don't have to deal with anyone.
> 
> ...


peaked. I not going to discuss assets, recreation, etc., because this has been covered in several threads, but I am far beyong having to worry about money and I am very satisfied with recreation. Have you seen any pictures of my wife?

Home Depot is a huge contractor supply house and a huge majority of different types of contractors deal only with Home Depot. HD has special contractor credit cards, special contractor discounts, special contractor entrance and exit, and fast delivery for contractors. I buy all my construction lumber and most construction-related supplies from Home Depot. I think Home Depot has the best grade lumber. Their lumber is straighter and dryer than lumber at lumber houses. Home Depot's drywall is about $3 cheaper than the drywall at regular drywall suppliers. It is very difficult to beat most of Home Depot's prices (IMO) with the exception of plumbing, heating, and electrical supplies.

One more very important thing that makes Home Depot a regular supply house is; go to Home Depot and place an order for $10,00 to $15,000. Ask for their lowest price. Then, don't drink any of their free coffee, make believe you are not going to sleep with the grizzly guy at the counter, man-up, and tell them you want a better prices. They always cut a $100 to $300 off the quote. "If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duct then it is a duck" (maybe doesn't fit this scenario), but I like that one. 

Every time I remodeled my personal house (before and after I gave it to my ex-wife) I make my supply houses give me all my plumbing for free (or for their cost). I'm not shy to tell a supply house that I am remodeling and they owe me a 42 inch self-rimming cast-iron Kohler tub (probably $2400 to $3000), a matching toilet, sink, and faucets. After spending a few million dollars, I get insulted when I receive a box of chocolates at Christmas. I've never had a supply house refuse to give me the items that I ask for and I always get them for free (or for their cost). I make the supply houses bend over when I want them to. 

I know! I'm cruel, unethical, cheap, and ruthless! Not joking, I inherited these horrible traits from my cheap Italian dad. He was cheaper than me, but we must remember my dad was a child during the 1929 depression. I had to keep reminding my dad, before he left this planet, that they don't take Traveler's Checks where he is going.

I can't grasp the partner theory nor the bending you over (I mean backwards). Your supply house is bending backwards for their gain. That is the level of service that is expected and what you pay for. It is not free and customized for you because you are a good-looking guy. Ask yourself this question. Suppose, you have a customer who owns several apartment buildings and this customer gives you jobs every week. Is this customer your partner, or are you the customer's partner? Two people who give each other business are not even close to being partners.

Incidentally, I am not obessed with this. This is a week where I am a little burned out and I'm just chilling in my office. I have two color printers printing direct mail pieces and I have to change ink cartridges every few minutes. I would be normally reading, working on something, or messing around with you guys.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Keep it coming, I'm taking notes, this is priceless. Pure gold! These home depot secrets are incredible. Special contractor discounts you say! Special entrance! 

Next thing you're going to be blowing my mind telling me they have a special register just for contractors!


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Uhm, maybe there's a chance around there the Home Depots are awesome as you say. Far different here. I buy lumber from a lumber yard for the quality and pricing as well with the Drywall. There is no way home depot is 3 dollars cheaper a sheet. Maybe the broke crap on clearance. As you walk talk like a duck but I for one smell a bull's backside


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> peaked. I not going to discuss assets, recreation, etc., because this has been covered in several threads, but I am far beyong having to worry about money and I am very satisfied with recreation. Have you seen any pictures of my wife?
> 
> Home Depot is a huge contractor supply house and a huge majority of different types of contractors deal only with Home Depot. HD has special contractor credit cards, special contractor discounts, special contractor entrance and exit, and fast delivery for contractors. I buy all my construction lumber and most construction-related supplies from Home Depot. I think Home Depot has the best grade lumber. Their lumber is straighter and dryer than lumber at lumber houses. Home Depot's drywall is about $3 cheaper than the drywall at regular drywall suppliers. It is very difficult to beat most of Home Depot's prices (IMO) with the exception of plumbing, heating, and electrical supplies.
> 
> ...


Ok.....this thread has really gone off the deep end. Punch and Judy show style.



Home Depot having the best grade lumber is so far from reality it's not funny. Have you ever bought premium studs from a lumber yard. I mean really, I'm a plumber but the blue caps from my lumber yard are so perfect they look fake. This is ridiculous.
Have you seen my wife? Are you 16 years old. I mean man, like holy sh## is that funny. Punch and Judy show.
Have you actually seen the interest rates on Home Depot cards?
You make them give you plumbing for free. Ok, you are seriously off the deep end. You have really lost credibility here.
Your not shy to tell the supply house they owe you a bathtub. Are you for real. I have run 12,000,000 dollar plumbing jobs for large hospitals and have worked with suppliers daily for 2 years at a crack. You are completely lying about this.
Ever heard of a printer doing this for you? If you make millions isn't your time worth more than filling ink.
With all due respect.....How is anybody supposed to believe this? You don't have to keep mentioning how many millions you do in sales if that's even the truth. It does nothing and is pretty irrelevant.

Well, I have to go now so I can look up this weeks HD sales flyer.

Mike


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

In summary:
Pcplonger shops at Home Depot, he can't find his wife, and he knows what a trap cost in 1975. What else did I learn from all this ... Absolutely zilch.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll tell you though, I went to his website and this guy is one busy fella. Looking at everything this guy does quite frankly I'm not sure how he does it. I know I couldn't juggle this many balls at one time.

All this takes work so my hat goes off to him. In a world where people sit around and collect welfare it's obvious he is a seriously hard worker.

I run things differently but I guess it works for him.

Mike


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 26, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> Keep it coming, I'm taking notes, this is priceless. Pure gold! These home depot secrets are incredible. Special contractor discounts you say! Special entrance!
> 
> Next thing you're going to be blowing my mind telling me they have a special register just for contractors!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:... My employees think I'm nuts because I just busted out in hysterical laughter! Well done Mike. Well done. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 26, 2008)

.... I just read it again, and laughed out loud again..:w00t:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow. I learned a lot on this thread.

I have never heard anyone call Home Depot a supply company. Well, at least not any contractors. Yes, it does supply stuff but you really get lumber and ALL your materials there?

Nothing against you PC. I get it, I am a little bit of the same way. No rich person ever got that way by spending all their money and not looking for the best deals all the time.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*Are you serious that HD does contractor register.*



Mike Finley said:


> Keep it coming, I'm taking notes, this is priceless. Pure gold! These home depot secrets are incredible. Special contractor discounts you say! Special entrance!
> 
> Next thing you're going to be blowing my mind telling me they have a special register just for contractors!


These aren't secrets in my neck of the woods. I'm beginning to wonder whether or not you are pulling my leg. Yes, every Home Depot I have even been to has special registers for contractors where the special entrances and special exits are. Check with the two HD; in Long Beach California, Lakewood, Gardena, Los Angeles has two on Slauson Avenue. Yes, these are special registers that even have special hours of the day they are open. They close the special entrance and registers in Gardena at something like around 3 pm. I'm baffled regarding this lack of knowledge or the fact that stores in your area don't have special services for contractors. If you doubt this I will gladly send pictures.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*After spending a million dollars over a period of....*



Mike's Plumbing said:


> Ok.....this thread has really gone off the deep end. Punch and Judy show style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a few years, a supply house would be crazy to take a chance and lose my account. Think whatever you want, but supply house salesmen don't blink an eye when I tell them I want some free items to remodel my house. I even got a Rinnai tankless water heater for my plumbing shop which is also where I live.

If you are my supply house today and I give you several orders for $500,000 would you grumble if I ask you for a few free items. In my opinion, asking for free items makes my relationship stronger and builds a better bond.

The terminology we use to the supply house is, "Hey Bob, HOOK ME UP for a few fixtures and faucets for my house, or HOOK ME UP for a tankless water heater for my shop."

The only thing hard to swallow myself is I am guessing that most people are satisfied with a box of chocolates.

"You don't get if you don't ask"


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> These aren't secrets in my neck of the woods. I'm beginning to wonder whether or not you are pulling my leg. Yes, every Home Depot I have even been to has special registers for contractors where the special entrances and special exits are. Check with the two HD; in Long Beach California, Lakewood, Gardena, Los Angeles has two on Slauson Avenue. Yes, these are special registers that even have special hours of the day they are open. They close the special entrance and registers in Gardena at something like around 3 pm. I'm baffled regarding this lack of knowledge or the fact that stores in your area don't have special services for contractors. If you doubt this I will gladly send pictures.


You do realize he was joking right?:laughing: The registers are there to make contractors feel good about shopping at HD. The price is the same on all registers.:laughing: This is sorta like being happy with a box of chocolates don't ya think?:laughing:

Mike


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*I could not wait to post these pictures. Recovering my credibility*



Mike Finley said:


> Keep it coming, I'm taking notes, this is priceless. Pure gold! These home depot secrets are incredible. Special contractor discounts you say! Special entrance!
> 
> Next thing you're going to be blowing my mind telling me they have a special register just for contractors!


Here is the proof that Home Depot has special entrances for contractors, special registers, a special counter, and even special parking spaces

I know you want to pick on me. You should aplogize and send me a box of chocolates. I did not say I don't like chocoloates. I just don't want something that cheap from my major suppliers.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*You ae 100% wrong.*



Mike's Plumbing said:


> You do realize he was joking right?:laughing: The registers are there to make contractors feel good about shopping at HD. The price is the same on all registers.:laughing: This is sorta like being happy with a box of chocolates don't ya think?:laughing:
> 
> Mike


The contractor counter at Home Depot gives discounts and the price is even negotiable, but not as much as regular supply houses. I took the time to prove that special registers exist and maybe I can get some proof in writing that the HD supply counter gives ALL contractors discounts and the smart contractors, like myself, have enough brains to squeeze a little better discount.

I can't understand why this information is so uncommon on this forum, but the smite replies make me more determined to share this information.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*Did you find my wife.*



Bonzai said:


> In summary:
> Pcplonger shops at Home Depot, he can't find his wife, and he knows what a trap cost in 1975. What else did I learn from all this ... Absolutely zilch.


It should be obvious that relating my recreation to, have you seen my wifes is because she is gorgeous, therefore, implying that I am a pretty happy camper and I'm proud to show a picture of her at the age of nearly 61.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

She is very pretty:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

pcplumber said:


> The contractor counter at Home Depot gives discounts and the price is even negotiable, but not as much as regular supply houses. I took the time to prove that special registers exist and maybe I can get some proof in writing that the HD supply counter gives ALL contractors discounts and the smart contractors, like myself, have enough brains to squeeze a little better discount.
> 
> I can't understand why this information is so uncommon on this forum, but the smite replies make me more determined to share this information.


I can only speak for the Home Depot locations in the Vancouver area that I have been to (which is Squamish, Vancouver, Burnaby and West Vancouver) ... None of them give contractor discounts other than the occasional "special" sale day they occasionally have to sell off old stock. But apparently I am wrong as you seem to know best how it is in 100% of locations.

FYI my closest HD has contractor parking but I've never seen it used probably cos it is twice as far from the entrance as the regular parking. Not really a benefit lol


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

There is no such thing as a contractors discount at any Home Depot. 

Their process for large orders is what they call the Bid Room. For any orders over $2500 you submit it to "the bid room" and they will see what they can do. It's tedius and not worth your time for the results.

Home Depot and Lowes are locked in a death struggle, they don't hold high margins because the other one under cuts them on anything they can. There is no way for them to give a contractors discount because of this.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

i actually think that PCP has a few valid points...i just think that he is so focused on the pennies he saves, that he's tripping over dollars...

we do about $500k in material purchases each year...HD/Lowes gets about $5000 of those dollars...the few items that they have really good prices on (romex), we don't every use.

My supply houses compete regularly with each other...but if they don't make money off me, then they have no incentive to work with me, in ways such as:

delivering a $35 order to a jobsite this afternoon because we need it...it would cost me a small fortune to pick up and deliver that material myself...

picking up a return, again, it costs me money to return it...costs me more to have one of the guys return it

There are other things, but you get the point. I am not married to any supply house, but I am seriously dating a few of them:laughing:

We are not in the COD residential service business. I need to carry an open account. It's part of running our business. I just check the tickets and compare the pricing to my data base fairly regularly. But I also have a good idea of what my material costs me.

As for the items we purchase a lot of, there are ways to save way more than pcp is saving, by dealing with a supplier and an open account.

He's beating guys up to save $100 on a $5000 order...I'll save $1500 on a $5000 order through my supply house...wanna know how I learned how to do this? one of my outside sales guys, who's become a good friend, taught me...and the plans benefit both of us...go figure...


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

In spite of how pcplumber is representing himself...... I'll put my 2 cents in as opposed to my usual quiet self, just to maybe help clear the air in this thread.
Yes, HD does have a contractor's discount program. It was started last year somewhat experimental/just in certain areas but apparently is spreading. It's call Pro Rewards and is tier based according to your total purchase amounts annually. I believe it started at 1.5% up to 3% depended on what spending bracket you are currently in. Each bracket you reach adds another percentage of a percentage in discounts. It's tracked by your business phone number that is entered with each purchase to receive the discount/regardless of method used to pay. But COME ON, if they really want to do something more impressive I'd think they could do better than 2-3% on a regular basis.
The bid room, can be a freaking joke at times. Other times it's surprising how much they'll discount your purchase. It all depends on the items purchased and their profit margin already in place on those items. You can also add continued daily purchases to that same bid room submission, as they hold it open for several weeks figuring you're still buying for that same project....doesn't matter how much those additional purchases total. To date personally, I've found it to work out better to just get them to honor a Lowe's coupon for 10% off for anything I've done there. I have personally seen someone else's bid room submission receive nearly 25% off of about $10k in doors/windows.

The rest of some of this conversation has at least been entertaining......


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> There is no such thing as a contractors discount at any Home Depot.
> 
> Their process for large orders is what they call the Bid Room. For any orders over $2500 you submit it to "the bid room" and they will see what they can do. It's tedius and not worth your time for the results.
> 
> Home Depot and Lowes are locked in a death struggle, they don't hold high margins because the other one under cuts them on anything they can. There is no way for them to give a contractors discount because of this.


Here we don't have Lowes but we do have Rona (Canadian company) ... In my town they are next door to HD. Rona in Squamish are more of a building supply yard (this one used to be a Timber Mart) and they do give discounts plus willing to negotiate on larger orders so they tend to be the main local source for contractors when a city trip isn't justified. HD are where I end up if Rona don't have something and a city trip isn't viable. 

The HD here had a "contractor appreciation day" last week. I was popping in for another reason (a price check) ... They were begging me to buy something ... Anything! Apparently nobody had showed up lol.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

dsconstructs said:


> In spite of how pcplumber is representing himself...... I'll put my 2 cents in as opposed to my usual quiet self, just to maybe help clear the air in this thread.
> Yes, HD does have a contractor's discount program. It was started last year somewhat experimental/just in certain areas but apparently is spreading. It's call Pro Rewards and is tier based according to your total purchase amounts annually. I believe it started at 1.5% up to 3% depended on what spending bracket you are currently in. Each bracket you reach adds another percentage of a percentage in discounts. It's tracked by your business phone number that is entered with each purchase to receive the discount/regardless of method used to pay. But COME ON, if they really want to do something more impressive I'd think they could do better than 2-3% on a regular basis.
> The bid room, can be a freaking joke at times. Other times it's surprising how much they'll discount your purchase. It all depends on the items purchased and their profit margin already in place on those items. You can also add continued daily purchases to that same bid room submission, as they hold it open for several weeks figuring you're still buying for that same project....doesn't matter how much those additional purchases total. To date personally, I've found it to work out better to just get them to honor a Lowe's coupon for 10% off for anything I've done there. I have personally seen someone else's bid room submission receive nearly 25% off of about $10k in doors/windows.
> 
> The rest of some of this conversation has at least been entertaining......


Interesting. Even though, like you 3% is hardly worth messing with, but I've never even heard of any official program they do that even amounts to that. We will see if they roll it out around here.

The best scam on HomeDepot was a few years ago, you used to be able to buy 20% off Home Depot coupons on Ebay. At one time Home Depot unleashed a torent of these coupons to their employees in appreciation. Like, we aren't giving you a raise, but here is a 20% off coupon you can use or give to your Dad.

They seemed to all end up on Ebay, and I bought maybe 10 of them and used them for awhile. It was always a chore, everytime you used one they had to call a manager, often no matter who it was they were dumbfounded and had to slow down and make sure it was legit and on and on.

But it was fun to get $400 off on a $2000 order. :w00t:


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*Now you did it! I will prove this tomorrow or you can*



Mike Finley said:


> There is no such thing as a contractors discount at any Home Depot.
> 
> Their process for large orders is what they call the Bid Room. For any orders over $2500 you submit it to "the bid room" and they will see what they can do. It's tedius and not worth your time for the results.
> 
> Home Depot and Lowes are locked in a death struggle, they don't hold high margins because the other one under cuts them on anything they can. There is no way for them to give a contractors discount because of this.


It appears these issues are resolve, we hashed out some good stuff, and you owe me a box of chocolates. I like them with the nuts (of course). In the end, I learned a lot being involved in this thread.

Thank you very much.


----------

